# Anyone used Carley's Clear and Smooth?



## RoaryKennedy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have recently heard of an acne care product called Carley's Clear and Smooth...has anyone heard of it or tried it?

I have heard that it's similar to ProActiv, which didn't work wonders for me, so I'm trying to decide if Clear and Smooth is worth a shot!

Have a happy day!

Jen


----------



## Aquamarine317 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Never heard of that one.. but i can say that PROACTIVE was not good for me. My skin peeled and was completely dry. it was horrible. i would never spend on it again. Im looking for a good acne remedy myself. *


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to say Carley's Clear and Smooth is NOT like Proactive. Go to no-acne.com and you can read ALL about the skin care. This stuff cleared the mild acne I had almost immediately without any peeling, or dry burning skin. They also have a line up of moisturizers that are truly decadent for your skin.


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally broke down and tried Carley's Clear &amp; Smooth. Gotta say they're natural soap is amazing. Gets you, truly, squeaky clean! I had to scale back and use the Benzoyl Peroxide scrub once every two days instead of every day. I had redmarks that weren't going away and I finally realized it was the BP in the scrub being irritating. I'm seeing improvements over time, gang! And I'm sticking with it and not using any other topical products. If nothing else, I'm not getting worse. I had a spell where I was, but it's been uphill from there. But they have a no-time-limit moneyback guarantee. I'm a fan of their incredible customer service, too!


----------

